
Valve Is Bringing Bitcoin to Over 125M Steam Users Worldwide - galapago
http://bitcoinist.net/valve-is-bringing-bitcoin-to-over-125-million-gamers-worldwide/
======
Crowley2k
let's hope it does happens

